# Happy Halloween



## oldmacman (Oct 25, 2011)

I had a friend that wanted to do a Halloween themed shoot.  Here are a few images from the fun. These are not for serious critique, but feel free to comment if you like:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like fun!  I wish that you could make out the blades a little better in #2... took me a second to figure out what she was holding... but all the same... looks like a fun shoot!


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 25, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Looks like fun!  I wish that you could make out the blades a little better in #2... took me a second to figure out what she was holding... but all the same... looks like a fun shoot!



It was fun... and dark. I had to waste battery power by turning on the modelling light when we set up shots. New lesson learned... bring flashlights for everyone at an evening shoot.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

I love the first one, the blood just looks kind of fake did you make it?  I wonder if anyone uses pigs blood or anything like that for shoots.  You should probably put something like no humans were harmed during this shooting or something, they always do that for animals so...


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 25, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I love the first one, the blood just looks kind of fake did you make it?  I wonder if anyone uses pigs blood or anything like that for shoots.  You should probably put something like no humans were harmed during this shooting or something, they always do that for animals so...



The blood is fake  It is the stuff you can buy in costume shops... I guess the strobes lit it up too well.

Yep, no humans were harmed. I hope no one is taking the images seriously. Just For Fun Forum... right?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

No I love them, I wish they were more serious.  The first one is the most serious.  On the third one I would think it would have looked better if there was a knife in her other hand and no blood on her mouth, it almost looks photoshopped or something.  So much fun!  I bet the models had a fun shoot too, great time of the year to do it too.


----------

